# Scope Of DPT For Girls In Pakistan??



## ash.irfan (Aug 6, 2013)

Can someone please share some information regarding the field Doctor of Physical Therapy...and its scope for girls.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Friend .. we are already discussing this here :
http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/7326-scope-doctor-physiotherapy.html
But still get no satisfying answer


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

i have told.. there is no scope of dpt... :thumbsup:


----------

